# Spring Rest @RequestParam



## simplo (24. Jun 2014)

Hallo, 
ich benutze Spring Rest um ein api zu bauen und komme nicht weiter.
mit dem Request parameter möchte ich producte suchen allerding kann die suche auch nur mit 2 parameter erfolgen. wie kann ich dann die methode aufrufen wenn nur 2 parameter angegeben werden ? (andere Parameter auf null setzen ?) der server sagt immer dass die anderen parameter fehlen!
wie lösst man dieses problem ? 
Danke !


```
@RequestMapping(value = "/find/item", method = RequestMethod.GET)
    public @ResponseBody
    List<Product> findItem(
            @RequestParam(value = "item") final String item,
            @RequestParam(value = "location") final String location,
            @RequestParam(value = "filters") final Map<String, String[]> filters,
            @RequestParam( value = "g") final int g,
            @RequestParam(value = "s") final int s,
            @RequestParam(value = "or") final String or)
{

        this.log.info("Client Search for Item via remote interface.....");
        return this.productfindmethode.findItem(item, location, filters, g, s, or);

    }
```


----------



## JeromeC (6. Aug 2014)

Methoden schreibt man für differente Übergabeparameter neu, z.B.:

```
public int calc(int x, int y) {
   return x+y;
}
	
public int calc(int x, int y, int z) {
    return calc(x,y) + z;
}
```


----------

